# Social Security Benefits for 2013



## LadyJane

Ooops......I actually meant to put "payments" not "benefits" in that title. 

Has anyone read if there will or will not be a cost of living raise in the 2013 Social Security payments?


----------



## Karen

It won't be announced until some time in October. However, SS Admin. is predicting only a 1.8% increase in the cost-of-living so it's not looking good for any thing substantial.


----------



## LadyJane

Thanks, Karen.


----------



## edcopp

I can't hardly wait. That should cover my annual half day vacation uptown.


----------



## Daryll in NW FLA

Yep, they give you a raise and then take it back for medicare A & B.


----------



## newcolorado

Any is better than none. I am wondering too and how much if any Medicare comes up.


----------



## Chixarecute

I heard a rumor, from a colleague, who heard 1.6 or 1.7%...of course, that's at least third hand, an entire state away...perhaps just wishful thinking.


----------



## Txsteader

I read earlier that the COLA increase will be between $12 and $24 and the Medicare Part B premium will increase $7.


----------



## Karen

Latest official word is that Medicare will increase by $7 and cost-of-living increase will be between 1.5% to 1.75%. 

This really stinks since I only get $700 a month social security. That means they give me $10.50, take away $7. Gee, thanks for the extra $3.50 each month especially when my Medicare supplement is increasing by $10 a month. This generosity is getting too expensive! :flame:


----------



## Nevada

Karen said:


> Latest official word is that Medicare will increase by $7 and cost-of-living increase will be between 1.5% to 1.75%.
> 
> This really stinks since I only get $700 a month social security. That means they give me $10.50, take away $7. Gee, thanks for the extra $3.50 each month especially when my Medicare supplement is increasing by $10 a month. This generosity is getting too expensive! :flame:


I suspect they're lowballing the cost of living adjustment. It just doesn't seem realistic, with or without energy costs taken into account.


----------



## newcolorado

I am in an area where only one medicare company was listed. $120.80 this year and be $120.60 for next year. Yeah they have sme cheaper ones listed. That is on top of paying medicare. Plain medicare or this company. I know a neighbor has one from some company that pays all that medicare does not she said. Mine does not. The the costs when you have to use it. My ins did change a few things, some good and now sure on the rest. 

They do some creative figuring on the cost living going up. Houses down lowers it I guess. 

I can not see an increase to my monthly budget to help me. But the extra what ever will go for medicare and doctor visits. I will be thankfull for any increase. Low better than no increasel So tomorrow, Tuesday, is the they day say on SS but medicare could be few more weeks wait. 

SS was not set up to be your retirement income. To help out with penisons and savings.


----------



## Nevada

newcolorado said:


> I am in an area where only one medicare company was listed. $120.80 this year and be $120.60 for next year. Yeah they have sme cheaper ones listed. That is on top of paying medicare. Plain medicare or this company. I know a neighbor has one from some company that pays all that medicare does not she said. Mine does not. The the costs when you have to use it. My ins did change a few things, some good and now sure on the rest.


Have you considered a Medicare Advantage program instead if supplemental insurance? Are there any Medicare Advantage programs available in your area? If you're not sure, what's your zip code?



newcolorado said:


> SS was not set up to be your retirement income. To help out with penisons and savings.


It's all some people have. I know that for a fact.


----------



## fordy

Nevada said:


> Have you considered a Medicare Advantage program instead if supplemental insurance? Are there any Medicare Advantage programs available in your area? If you're not sure, what's your zip code?
> 
> 
> 
> It's all some people have. I know that for a fact.



...................My Mutual of Omaha supplemental policy costs me $143 per month , and will probably go UP beginning in Jan\2013 for Plan F ! My Humana drug plan will go up from $15.10 to 18.50 in Jan-2013 !
...................Plan F provides coverage anywhere I travel in the USA , IF I were enrolled in the AARP HMO my coverage would be limited too the Single County where I reside ! Since my current employment status is NOT guaranteed through all of 2013 , I have to decide by Dec. 7th. , whether to re enroll in an HMO or stick with Plan F ! The AARP HMO would be much more preferable than having too revert back into Regular Medicare should I not beable to pay my monthly MOO premium ! , fordy


----------



## Nevada

fordy said:


> ...................My Mutual of Omaha supplemental policy costs me $143 per month , and will probably go UP beginning in Jan\2013 for Plan F ! My Humana drug plan will go up from $15.10 to 18.50 in Jan-2013 !
> ...................Plan F provides coverage anywhere I travel in the USA , IF I were enrolled in the AARP HMO my coverage would be limited too the Single County where I reside ! Since my current employment status is NOT guaranteed through all of 2013 , I have to decide by Dec. 7th. , whether to re enroll in an HMO or stick with Plan F ! The AARP HMO would be much more preferable than having too revert back into Regular Medicare should I not beable to pay my monthly MOO premium ! , fordy


The point I was trying to make was that Medicare Advantage HMO & PPO programs can be good enough that supplemental insurance isn't necessary, depending on what region you live in. The HMO I'm considering has extremely low copays ($0 for primary doctor, specialists, and hospital stays) and has a maximum out-of-pocket limit of $2400. That's $200/month worst case scenario. If you are well you can save a fortune on routine care.


----------



## ceresone

My American Republic supplemental is 174.29, and the drug plan is 15.10--want to bet the raises will wipe out any SS increase? plus some!


----------



## newcolorado

I am totally on Rocky Mountian HMO medicare plan. Plans are all different and this one for next year has out of pocket limit where it did not this year. No advanage plan in this county. Humana quit this county some time back. This is near as I can get. I have not gotten the doctor and hospital list yet. This year it was fine on that part. I pay $15 for doctor visits and $45 for specialist visits. RM has been covering my lab visits. It took some figuring out to get that done. Since here I have had to have more blood tests. RM has the drug plan in it. Being 81 almost I do need the ins. Been hearing medicare will increase $7 a month, but that is not set for several weeks yet. 

Today we should know on SS. I know a lot only have SS to live on.


----------



## newcolorado

1.7 is the amount . Now we wait to see how much they take back for medicare.


----------



## ozarkchaz

1.7 % seems to be the consensus. Unfortunately, the cost of medicare will be rising too :-(


----------



## Micheal

Gish, hate to make a political statement - but - if'n the Repub's get their way this 1.7x raise may be the last of the "big" time raises we on SS will get. And I'm not even going to mention about medicare and what they want to do to that...........
So much for protecting seniors...... over the rich.


----------



## cojax

Michael...do your research my friend you are confused. while im not republican or democrat....it was democrats that made the program.....made the program voluntary....then mandatory......then decided to put it in the general fund so they could rob it......the whole time increasing the % you pay in.....then giving it to illegals that have never paid in......before you start blaming do some research......even people in New York can educate themselves......just saying......thanks cojax


----------



## Nevada

cojax said:


> Michael...do your research my friend you are confused. while im not republican or democrat....it was democrats that made the program.....made the program voluntary....then mandatory......*then decided to put it in the general fund so they could rob it*......the whole time increasing the % you pay in.....then giving it to illegals that have never paid in......before you start blaming do some research......even people in New York can educate themselves......just saying......thanks cojax


I'll take exception to the highlighted fact. The system we have today, which allows congress to borrow from FICA and replace the money with treasury notes, was setup by the Reagan administration in 1983. Here is his address as it went into effect.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-91W5LS0E8

Let's at least stay reasonably factual.


----------



## Micheal

cojax said:


> Michael...do your research *my friend* you are confused. while im not republican or democrat....it was democrats that made the program.....made the program voluntary....then mandatory......then decided to put it in the general fund so they could rob it......the whole time increasing the % you pay in.....then giving it to illegals that have never paid in......before you start blaming do some research......even people in New York can educate themselves......just saying......thanks cojax


I did not post it for a history lesson, I posted because I'm sick and tired of - well just sick and tired......... The Repub carried the senior vote in the past election and now that it's over they feel it necessary to use our SS and Medicare as bargaining chips. Guess it "don't figure"...

As to you claiming a "my friend" status.... ahhh, my friends and those that notice or care, being educated or not, NYer or not, know how to spell my name since it is posted correctly......
No stone throwing intended.

To others - Please accept my apology for interjecting politics on to a retirement thread..........


----------



## edcopp

newcolorado said:


> Any is better than none. I am wondering too and how much if any Medicare comes up.


When the end result is less than none, then there is no any


----------



## TNHermit

Nevada said:


> I'll take exception to the highlighted fact. The system we have today, which allows congress to borrow from FICA and replace the money with treasury notes, was setup by the Reagan administration in 1983. Here is his address as it went into effect.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-91W5LS0E8
> 
> Let's at least stay reasonably factual.


It wasn't Reagan and just for facts

The federal government DOES NOT fund Social Security! ... Given the fact that Section 13301 of the Budget Enforcement Act of 1990 made it a violation of federal law to use Social Security revenue for non-Social Security ...


----------



## newcolorado

Medicare comes up $5 a month for us that have been paying $99.90 and those that pay more get an increase. I presume we will get notice in the mail on the SS increase and the medicare increase. I have not go one yet.


----------



## cojax

History Lesson on Your Social Security Card
> 
> Just in case some of you young whippersnappers
> (& some older ones) didn't know this.
> It's easy to check out, if you don't believe it.
> Be sure and show it to your family
> and friends. They need a little history lesson
> on what's what and it doesn't matter
> whether you are Democrat or Republican. Facts
> are Facts.
> 
> 
> Social Security Cards up until the 1980s expressly
> stated the number and
> card were not to be used for identification purposes.
> Since nearly everyone in the
> United States now has a number, it became convenient
> to use it anyway and the
> message, NOT FOR IDENTIFICATION, was removed.
> 
> 
> An old Social Security card with the "NOT FOR
> IDENTIFICATION" message.
> Our Social Security
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt, a Democrat, introduced the Social
> Security (FICA) Program. He promised:
> 
> 1.) That participation in the Program would be
> Completely voluntary,
> 
> No longer Voluntary
> 
> 
> 2.) That the participants would only have to pay
> 1% of the first $1,400 of their annual
> Incomes into the Program,
> 
> Now 7.65%
> on the first $90,000
> 
> 
> 3.) That the money the participants elected to put
> into the Program would be deductible from
> their income for tax purposes each year,
> 
> No longer tax deductible
> 
> 
> 4.) That the money the participants put into the
> independent 'Trust Fund' rather than into the
> general operating fund, and therefore, would
> only be used to fund the Social Security
> Retirement Program, and no other
> Government program, and,
> 
> Under Johnson the money was moved to
> The General Fund and Spent
> 
> 
> 5.) That the annuity payments to the retirees would
> never be taxed
> as income.
> 
> Under Clinton & Gore
> Up to 85% of your Social Security can be Taxed
> 
> Since many of us have paid into FICA for years and are
> now receiving a Social Security check every month --
> and then finding that we are getting taxed on 85% of
> the money we paid to the Federal government to 'put
> away' -- you may be interested in the following:
> 
> ------------ --------- --------- --------- ---------
> --------- ----
> 
> Q: Which Political Party took Social Security from the
> independent 'Trust Fund' and put it into the
> general fund so that Congress could spend it?
> 
> A: It was Lyndon Johnson and the democratically
> controlled House and Senate.
> 
> ------------ --------- --------- --------- ---------
> --------- --------- --
> 
> Q: Which Political Party eliminated the income tax
> deduction for Social Security (FICA) withholding?
> 
> A: The Democratic Party.
> 
> ------------ --------- --------- --------- ---------
> --------- --------- -----
> 
> Q: Which Political Party started taxing Social
> Security annuities?
> 
> A: The Democratic Party, with Al Gore casting the
> 'tie-breaking' deciding vote as President of the
> Senate, while he was Vice President of the US
> 
> ------------ --------- --------- --------- ---------
> --------- --------- -
> 
> Q: Which Political Party decided to start
> giving annuity payments to immigrants?
> 
> AND MY FAVORITE:
> 
> A: That's right!
> 
> Jimmy Carter and the Democratic Party.
> Immigrants moved into this country, and at age 65,
> began to receive Social Security payments! The
> Democratic Party gave these payments to them,
> even though they never paid a dime into it!
> 
> ------------ -- ------------ --------- -----
> ------------ --------- ---------
> 
> Then, after violating the original contract (FICA),
> the Democrats turn around and tell you that the
> Republicans want
> to take your Social Security away!

micheal sorry for misspelling your name it was either my eyesight or typing.....just saying......thanks cojax


----------



## newcolorado

Anyhow I got my statement of increase to day and the amount of withhold for medicare. I really got more than expected and of course knew the amount of the decrease for medicare. Now we all can figure out how will budget it for 2013.


----------



## Nevada

newcolorado said:


> Anyhow I got my statement of increase to day and the amount of withhold for medicare. I really got more than expected and of course knew the amount of the decrease for medicare. Now we all can figure out how will budget it for 2013.


Got mine in the mail today too.


----------



## fordy

Nevada said:


> Got mine in the mail today too.



.............Are these benefit increases due too inflation adjustments which will start on the jan-2013 check ? Or , will they start this month ? I won't check my mail until Monday AM at my POBox . , thanks , fordy


----------



## Nevada

fordy said:


> .............Are these benefit increases due too inflation adjustments which will start on the jan-2013 check ? Or , will they start this month ? I won't check my mail until Monday AM at my POBox . , thanks , fordy


No, it will be added to your January check.


----------



## haley1

47 percenters:cowboy:


----------



## Chixarecute

http://www.ssa.gov/deposit/howtosign.htm

Don't forget to sign up for electronic transfer of funds - mandatory by March , 2103.


----------



## haley1

Karen said:


> Latest official word is that Medicare will increase by $7 and cost-of-living increase will be between 1.5% to 1.75%.
> 
> This really stinks since I only get $700 a month social security. That means they give me $10.50, take away $7. Gee, thanks for the extra $3.50 each month especially when my Medicare supplement is increasing by $10 a month. This generosity is getting too expensive! :flame:


Why do you only get $700?


----------



## Nevada

haley1 said:


> Why do you only get $700?


You don't already know how they calculate SS benefits?


----------



## rickfrosty

LadyJane said:


> Ooops......I actually meant to put "payments" not "benefits" in that title.
> 
> Has anyone read if there will or will not be a cost of living raise in the 2013 Social Security payments?


Didn't pay much attention, but believe my amount went up $6/mo. this year.
Holy Cow, I guess I can go on a bender every month now ?!


----------



## newfieannie

i could be wrong but i think the amt. you get in ss is based on other monies you have coming in isn't it Nevada? and you might not pay attention to it Rick but for some people that's the most they have to live on. ~Georgia.


----------



## Deacon Mike

cojax said:


> History Lesson on Your Social Security Card
> >
> > Just in case some of you young whippersnappers
> > (& some older ones) didn't know this.
> > It's easy to check out, if you don't believe it.
> > Be sure and show it to your family
> > and friends. They need a little history lesson
> > on what's what and it doesn't matter
> > whether you are Democrat or Republican. Facts
> > are Facts.
> >
> >
> > Social Security Cards up until the 1980s expressly
> > stated the number and
> > card were not to be used for identification purposes.
> > Since nearly everyone in the
> > United States now has a number, it became convenient
> > to use it anyway and the
> > message, NOT FOR IDENTIFICATION, was removed.
> >
> >
> > An old Social Security card with the "NOT FOR
> > IDENTIFICATION" message.
> > Our Social Security
> >
> > Franklin Roosevelt, a Democrat, introduced the Social
> > Security (FICA) Program. He promised:
> >
> > 1.) That participation in the Program would be
> > Completely voluntary,
> >
> > No longer Voluntary
> >
> >
> > 2.) That the participants would only have to pay
> > 1% of the first $1,400 of their annual
> > Incomes into the Program,
> >
> > Now 7.65%
> > on the first $90,000
> >
> >
> > 3.) That the money the participants elected to put
> > into the Program would be deductible from
> > their income for tax purposes each year,
> >
> > No longer tax deductible
> >
> >
> > 4.) That the money the participants put into the
> > independent 'Trust Fund' rather than into the
> > general operating fund, and therefore, would
> > only be used to fund the Social Security
> > Retirement Program, and no other
> > Government program, and,
> >
> > Under Johnson the money was moved to
> > The General Fund and Spent
> >
> >
> > 5.) That the annuity payments to the retirees would
> > never be taxed
> > as income.
> >
> > Under Clinton & Gore
> > Up to 85% of your Social Security can be Taxed
> >
> > Since many of us have paid into FICA for years and are
> > now receiving a Social Security check every month --
> > and then finding that we are getting taxed on 85% of
> > the money we paid to the Federal government to 'put
> > away' -- you may be interested in the following:
> >
> > ------------ --------- --------- --------- ---------
> > --------- ----
> >
> > Q: Which Political Party took Social Security from the
> > independent 'Trust Fund' and put it into the
> > general fund so that Congress could spend it?
> >
> > A: It was Lyndon Johnson and the democratically
> > controlled House and Senate.
> >
> > ------------ --------- --------- --------- ---------
> > --------- --------- --
> >
> > Q: Which Political Party eliminated the income tax
> > deduction for Social Security (FICA) withholding?
> >
> > A: The Democratic Party.
> >
> > ------------ --------- --------- --------- ---------
> > --------- --------- -----
> >
> > Q: Which Political Party started taxing Social
> > Security annuities?
> >
> > A: The Democratic Party, with Al Gore casting the
> > 'tie-breaking' deciding vote as President of the
> > Senate, while he was Vice President of the US
> >
> > ------------ --------- --------- --------- ---------
> > --------- --------- -
> >
> > Q: Which Political Party decided to start
> > giving annuity payments to immigrants?
> >
> > AND MY FAVORITE:
> >
> > A: That's right!
> >
> > Jimmy Carter and the Democratic Party.
> > Immigrants moved into this country, and at age 65,
> > began to receive Social Security payments! The
> > Democratic Party gave these payments to them,
> > even though they never paid a dime into it!
> >
> > ------------ -- ------------ --------- -----
> > ------------ --------- ---------
> >
> > Then, after violating the original contract (FICA),
> > the Democrats turn around and tell you that the
> > Republicans want
> > to take your Social Security away!
> 
> micheal sorry for misspelling your name it was either my eyesight or typing.....just saying......thanks cojax


FYI, pretty much everything in this post is incorrect


----------



## newcolorado

My SS is deposited in the bank. I was not given a choice and asked for my bank infor and set it up. It works, they put it in and take it out. I think I got a pretty good raise but I know it will not go anywhere really in paying bills. I budget. Leave money in the bank for the Med Ins to take. So that is taken out by the month and on time. They do not with draw copays and have to mail them checks for that. I am staying on the same ins as never know what will happen to me. I hate paying that much.


----------



## Chixarecute

There are some old timers who still get their checks by mail. At some point in more recent history, when 65 yo's signed up, electronic deposit was the only option available.


----------



## pancho

rickfrosty said:


> Didn't pay much attention, but believe my amount went up $6/mo. this year.
> Holy Cow, I guess I can go on a bender every month now ?!


Just got a letter yesterday.
I haven't gotten my first check yet but got nearly a $30 raise.


----------



## pancho

newfieannie said:


> i could be wrong but i think the amt. you get in ss is based on other monies you have coming in isn't it Nevada? and you might not pay attention to it Rick but for some people that's the most they have to live on. ~Georgia.


It is based on what you have paid in.


----------



## ceresone

Well, guess its all in-except exact amount of SS raise. Medicare up 5. supplemental ins up 12. and part d up 5---and supplemental threatening I may go into a different age group--meaning another big jump!


----------



## suitcase_sally

Chixarecute said:


> http://www.ssa.gov/deposit/howtosign.htm
> 
> Don't forget to sign up for electronic transfer of funds - mandatory by March , 2103.


 
I'll be long dead by then.


----------



## suitcase_sally

haley1 said:


> Why do you only get $700?


 
Why would you ask that?


----------



## Belfrybat

Mine went up $17.00 and I'm happy to get it. I have absolutely no complaints about the amount of SS I receive. Had I worked for a higher salary and 4 more years I would have gotten more, but I didn't want the pressure so opted for small town living with lower salaries but much less stress.


----------



## nebula5

for cojax: http://www.ssa.gov/history/InternetMyths.html
http://www.ssa.gov/history/InternetMyths2.html


----------



## Karen

haley1 said:


> Why do you only get $700?


Because I took a lot of years off to raise my family, was self-employed for many years, and have been retired now for 12 years. Even when working full-time for the law firm, until the 1990's I never made over $200 a week on my full-time jobs.


----------



## Deacon Mike

Karen said:


> Because I took a lot of years off to raise my family, was self-employed for many years, and have been retired now for 12 years. Even when working full-time for the law firm, until the 1990's I never made over $200 a week on my full-time jobs.


When you were self-employed you still should have paid FICA taxes.


----------



## fordy

Deacon Mike said:


> When you were self-employed you still should have paid FICA taxes.


 
.............Do preachers and any others who receive income from a job in the church pay FICA on their earnings , just like all the rest of 'US' , DO ? , fordy


----------



## Belfrybat

Yes, usually. Some denominations are allowed to opt out, but most do not. I was married to a minister and we paid into SS each year.


----------



## Karen

Deacon Mike said:


> When you were self-employed you still should have paid FICA taxes.


Yes, when you take a salary. Building my business I didn't take a salary for several months.


----------



## Nevada

Karen said:


> Yes, when you take a salary. Building my business I didn't take a salary for several months.


Tell me about it...

Not taking a salary is part of the joy in being in business for yourself.


----------



## Deacon Mike

fordy said:


> .............Do preachers and any others who receive income from a job in the church pay FICA on their earnings , just like all the rest of 'US' , DO ? , fordy


I have no idea. I would assume.


----------

